# Custom Carolina Flats Skiff Build



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW! It looks awesome. Congrats on your build.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's awesome! I think I've seen your boat before. I don't know which forum it was but I've seen some of your pics of this boat. Maybe it was wooden boat? Great boat though!


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful Boat!


----------



## JHammond53 (Jul 21, 2010)

Boat looks awesome!!!!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

SICK BOAT!!


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats sharp looking!!!


----------

